# Trouble getting samba running

## samsungNC10user

HI all

So i tried to get samba up and running. Done that many times on Kubuntu, just installed samba copied the old smb.conf and started the daemons.

On gentoo i followed a howto and still no luck

here ist my new smb.conf

http://dpaste.com/194231/

kubuntu smb.conf

http://dpaste.com/194236/

in dolphin under Network>Samba i don't see any samba shares or other PCs from my home network

DHCP is my router

----------

## gregool

hi,

try to browse your samba shares with smbclient, you will get more informations.

take a look at the authorisation on your share folders as well

----------

## gerdesj

Do your users have Unix *and* Samba accounts?

Top tips:

Make sure that the workgroup is identical on all machines

All potential Windows users have Unix accounts on the Samba server

#smbpasswd -a <user>  has been run for all users to set a Samba password (same as Unix one ideally)

Filesystem permissions are set to allow access

read only = no  is set on shares

Cheers

Jon

----------

## samsungNC10user

hast samba anything to do with zeroconf or avahi?

Everything works now btw, thanks. I still can't see my shares with dolphin but who cares.

----------

